# Kohler Bathroom sink



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Hate the damned thing! Seems the area where the pop up goes drops off so quick that only the lip of the pop up assembly catch's the porcelain. No amount of putty will fill it. I finally got the thing to seat by using a bunch of white silicone caulking and shutting the water off to it for 24 hours.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Did anyone ever mention that kohler sucks? Their name is not worth a capital k


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

Actually, I've noticed this several times lately...exactly as you said Bill-the contour of the pop-up area is getting more and more severe all the time. Used to be they were almost flat. One look at the profile of the pop-up flange and you can see they're not making a lot of the sinks to fit it anymore.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Use a Kohler pop-up and you'll have better luck.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Use a Kohler pop-up and you'll have better luck.


Thats easy if you buy the materials, but when the HO or the boss gets em.................


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Bill said:


> Hate the damned thing! Seems the area where the pop up goes drops off so quick that only the lip of the pop up assembly catch's the porcelain. No amount of putty will fill it. I finally got the thing to seat by using a bunch of white silicone caulking and shutting the water off to it for 24 hours.


 
Why not use 100% clear silicone, its better and you wont hafta shut the water down at all.

somthing is bad wrong if you used a "bunch" of white silicone

got any pic of it :whistling2:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

In southern IL. A bunch is more than 1 tube, less than 3.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a judicious application of silicone. I considered using putty the other day, just for the experience, but then thought, why mess up a good thing.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I dont have a pix and I am NOT taking it back apart for one either. Seriouse, about 1/2 of a tube. Why cant they make them so any pop up will fit. Money, plain and simple.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Kohler is not friendly to the plumber. Try and get a color chip sheet from them sometime.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

Kohler cast iron kitchen sink. I won't install them without a Kohlar strainer


----------

